# Youtube Comment Help



## iChanZer0 (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok so I make videos on youtube and I only have a few subscribers and I said in a video I wanted 50 subscribers. After a while I got a comment that said 50 subs, your only gonna get 50 subs if you start out by doing solves and reviews. NO TUTORIALS. nobody wants a tutorial from a not partnered person...yea, so just do that and it will take a few months for you to get partnered. I just wanted to know if I should make tutorials of not :confused:. In case you think my tutorials are crap here's one of them http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUh73W0cWWM


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 23, 2009)

...I make tutorials and im not a partner.


----------



## ianini (Dec 23, 2009)

You should make tutorials on topic's that you excel in. Not something you just learned.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 23, 2009)

ianini said:


> You should make tutorials on topic's that you excel in. Not something you just learned.


+1


----------



## Muesli (Dec 23, 2009)

I found the OP extremely confusing. What are you on about?!?!?

One of my first ever videos was a Rubik's 360 tutorial.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 23, 2009)

iChanZer0 said:


> nobody wants a tutorial from a not partnered person...



So nobody wants tutorials from Dan Cohen, qqwref, Lucas Garron, Ville Seppanen, Piti Pichedpan, Sittinon Sukhaya, Rowe Hessler, Han-Cyun Chen, Breandan Vallance, Kazuhito Iimura, Lee Seung Woo, Yumu Tabuchi, Wicacksono Adi, or the countless other non-partner experts? K, I'll go tell all of them not to make any tutorials until they are partners, since they will not be worth watching otherwise.


----------



## Edward (Dec 23, 2009)

If you want to make tuts, go ahead. It's your channel. Though solves wouldn't be a bad idea.

Your tut isn't that bad. It's at least understandable. But next time, don't make a tut on something you haven't mastered. Also, get a better editing program. You can either Sony vegas, or similar programs(recommended), or find a free alternative.

To be a partner, you need at least 300 subs (There are exceptions, but that's the usual baseline), and around 80,000 video views (Again, just a common baseline). You also have to be uploading videos on a regular basis (like, once every week or so. Again, there are exceptions). 
I wouldn't worry about getting views/subscribers too much though. It'll take the fun out of posting videos .


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 23, 2009)

I've watched Breandan's PLL video like, 10 times, not because I was particularly interested in learning PLLs, but because the music was so awesome.

Maybe good music would marginally increase views?
Then again, maybe not. d:


----------



## Weston (Dec 23, 2009)

It takes more than a few months to be partnered. I'm still not a partner but I don't really care anymore. (not to say that i havent applied)


----------



## Logan (Dec 23, 2009)

Edward said:


> If you want to make tuts, go ahead. It's your channel. Though solves wouldn't be a bad idea.
> 
> Your tut isn't that bad. It's at least understandable. But next time, don't make a tut on something you haven't mastered. Also, get a better editing program. You can either Sony vegas, or similar programs(recommended), or find a free alternative.
> 
> ...





Weston said:


> It takes more than a few months to be partnered. I'm still not a partner but I don't really care anymore. (not to say that i havent applied)



@Edward
Weston = 1452 subs & 109,536 views...
There are many others like him so your "baselines" are false.


----------



## Edward (Dec 23, 2009)

Logan said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to make tuts, go ahead. It's your channel. Though solves wouldn't be a bad idea.
> ...


I was talking about the bare minimum that i've seen, without them being some huge corporation. Should I edit my post?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 23, 2009)

iChanZer0 said:


> Ok so I make videos on youtube and I only have a few subscribers and I said in a video I wanted 50 subscribers. After a while I got a comment that said 50 subs, your only gonna get 50 subs if you start out by doing solves and reviews. NO TUTORIALS. nobody wants a tutorial from a not partnered person...yea, so just do that and it will take a few months for you to get partnered. I just wanted to know if I should make tutorials of not :confused:. In case you think my tutorials are crap here's one of them http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUh73W0cWWM



If you want to get subscribers on youtube as a speedcuber, then you get it all wrong. Youtube is not the place which pays off for talent or hard work, mostly. (The most subscribed youtubers are not at all talented nor worked hard.)

In my opinion if you want to be famous on youtube by cubing, then you are more likely a youtuber then a speedcuber.

You should ask that on a youtube forum...



DavidWoner said:


> iChanZer0 said:
> 
> 
> > nobody wants a tutorial from a not partnered person...
> ...



Exactly what he said! I guess those cubers who you mentioned don't care about youtube that much.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Dec 23, 2009)

Oliver I just wanted a few subscribers because I would like to exgange advice and maybe if some of my subcribers lived around me I wouldn't be at competitions alone practicing


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 23, 2009)

Just don't make a tutorial on "How to solve a Rubix cube"


----------



## Musturd (Dec 23, 2009)

Why do you care if you have subscribers? Do you really think you're going to make anything other than pocket change from ad-revenue? Because you won't.

I hate how so many people obsess over youtube subscribers. Who cares.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 23, 2009)

@Edward: Whatever baselines you want to set are crap. No matter what you, or anyone else says, there will never be a 'baseline' for partnership.

On-Topic: Just make videos, do what you like to do, and if people like your videos they will subscribe, if they don't, they won't. Don't try to tailor what you like to do to impress people/gain subscribers.
Don't go around asking 'sub4sub,' and don't ask people to sub to your videos. Just do what you like to do.

As for tutorials, make you sure you know what you are talking about before making the tutorial. Try explaining the topic to someone near you who is into cubing (Or someone who isn't if it is a beginners tutorial) and if they can clearly understand it, it is probably YouTube ready. If not, type up a list of things you need to go over in the video, think through each of them, figure out the best way to say it and explain it, and try it out with another person. Remember that good educational videos are _rarely_ made within 15 minutes.

As for what to make a tutorial on first, try it on what you can explain best to get some experience. Whether this be a notation tutorial, or a beginner's method tutorial or anything. As long as you fully understand what you are talking about, and can clearly explain it, you will do fine.

REWATCH YOUR VIDEO BEFORE UPLOADING, I cannot emphasize this enough, I see (and made) videos all the time where people go off topic, forget what they were saying etc. It does make a good tutorial.

Finally, don't give up. Cliche right?
If you like making videos do not stop making them, just make a goal to make better a better videos. Also, do not post an incessant number of videos in a certain length of time, it just annoys people and returns negative feedback.

When you receive negative feedback, determine whether it is constructive or not, then act accordingly. Comments like "dis video iz gay ur a fag wo failz at lief" that is not constructive, ignore it. But comments that say "this video could be improved by..." or "These things need to be improved on..." are things you could take into consideration.

Ok, I have rambled now, and it took me this long to realize it *sigh* oh well, hope this helps =D

~Chris/Monkeydude1313


----------



## shelley (Dec 23, 2009)

OMG DO I MAKE TUTORIALS OR NOT?? YOUTUBE IS SRS BIZNESS!!

It doesn't matter how many subscribers you have or whether or not you're a partner. Make good videos and people will watch them. If your solve videos are good, people will watch. If your tutorials are good, people will watch. If your videos have cute fluffy kittens, people will most definitely watch.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 23, 2009)

shelley said:


> OMG DO I MAKE TUTORIALS OR NOT?? YOUTUBE IS SRS BIZNESS!!
> 
> It doesn't matter how many subscribers you have or whether or not you're a partner. Make good videos and people will watch them. If your solve videos are good, people will watch. If your tutorials are good, people will watch.* If your videos have cute fluffy kittens, people will most definitely watch*.



+1

Another idea, try to make your videos unique, not by doing jumping jacks between solves, but by doing something new, however don't go overboard with where you start changing notation and make up weird methods for a 'unique' video. There certainly is a fine line between unique and ridiculous/bad.

Also, something I learned too late, who gives a flying crap about partnership. Becoming obsessed with it just ruins everything. Make videos, get viewers, and once you have a decent amount of subscribers, apply. But if you don't get it, move on. It isn't a big deal. People do not respect you more because you are a partner. You don't make a lot of money from it, and you don't gain any uber special privileges because of it (aside from longer videos).


----------



## hansho13 (Dec 23, 2009)

ya dont make videos just so people will subscribe to you, make videos to help (or try to help) other people. I also hate when people say "please comment, rate, and SUBSCRIBE. Im fine with comment, and rate, because i wanna know haw I can make vids that will help people, but I hate when people say subscribe. So ya great video. I honestly never knew that. Only thing was the quality wasnt the best.


----------



## Weston (Dec 23, 2009)

shelley said:


> OMG DO I MAKE TUTORIALS OR NOT?? YOUTUBE IS SRS BIZNESS!!
> 
> If your videos have cute fluffy kittens, people will most definitely watch.



Or English babies.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Dec 24, 2009)

Weston said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > OMG DO I MAKE TUTORIALS OR NOT?? YOUTUBE IS SRS BIZNESS!!
> ...



English babies lol


----------

